
British cops want to see if AI can prevent crimes, like ‘Minority Report’ - kentms
https://bgr.com/2018/12/02/crime-prediction-british-cops-ai/
======
benj111
This points to a new scientist article
[https://www.newscientist.com/article/2186512-exclusive-uk-
po...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/2186512-exclusive-uk-police-wants-
ai-to-stop-violent-crime-before-it-happens/)

Favourite bit. "Looking at this data, the software found nearly 1400
indicators that could help predict crime, including around 30 that were
particularly powerful. These included the number of crimes an individual had
committed with the help of others"

Wow, so people that commit crime are more likely to commit crime.

